# hot biker appreciation thread



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

So the guys on my local site started a "dreamgirls" thread, and I tried hijacking it with some beefcake on bikes.....but 1) the internet is woefully lacking in content and 2) the girls in my local group don't even have my back!!  It's like being a lone pirate.

I wouldn't be so opposed to cheesecake if we women had equal amounts of eye candy. It's a big pet peeve of mine. They even took down the fixie-guys-in-underwear website with only some remnants on other sites :sad: 

I did find some of Matt McConnaghey and Lance shirtless on the beach, but those come out really small. 

{{{sigh}}} well just thought I'd come in here for some like-minded company :smallviolin:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Remember Fixie Travis from Switzerland? There's an updated photo of him....leaner but more mature-looking (and he seems to have switched from boxers to briefs.)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

is that fixie site still around? What was it called, "undies and fixies"?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What else we got in here.......not a whole lot I'm afraid.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Christine said:


> Remember Fixie Travis from Switzerland? There's an updated photo of him....leaner but more mature-looking (and he seems to have switched from boxers to briefs.)


Whoever Travis is, I'm lifting a beer to him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Alas, it is defunct. Another couple of sites have some of the pics leftover, but it's not quite the same. :bluefrown: But I'll post the text that comes with Travis........


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Who is Travis, you ask?

"This is Travis from Switzerland. He is riding a no name swiss-made track frame with gipiemme cranks, renak hubs, rigida dp18 rims, dura-ace cog, fsa ring, profile air-wing bars, and a 45×16 ratio. Travis is Texas-made, living in the land of chocolate and alps. Permission for email address postage has been granted, though he doubts emails will come pouring in from the non-existant female fixie riders in Switzerland. Too bad, i'm sure he'd have to lock his doors and hide in the closet with a shotgun if he lived in a heavily female fixie riding populated area. He can be reached at [...] Thanks Travis!"


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"This is Travis from Switzerland again. His old frame cracked, so here's an update of the new bike. He is riding a soma frame with a custom track fork. He's rolling on the same old Czech hubs and Rigida rims, driven with Gipiemme cranks, which is all steered by a Nitto stem and drops. He cut off most of his hair because it just got too damn hot. I'm pretty sure he's still available and he can be reached at [Christine is still working on her fixie skills.] Thanks Travis!"


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

not an uncommon site.

My daughter was in a dance circle with bongo boy last year at ACL Fest.

I am liking this guy lately










Alberto Contador


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

ooooh Al-berrr-toh.....

Keep 'em coming! I fully expect more by later tonight. :devil:


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Mr. Boonen









And my favorite.....Mr. Brian Lopes :thumbsup: 









This one speaks for itself


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Now we're getting somewhere!*

So in order to get more women to race all we need to do is develope the Hot Podium Smoocher Boys thang. I shoulda known.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Two peas in a pod?*

Looks like Lance shops at better stores than Matthew does, but it's interesting that they are wearing shirts that otherwise look alike, same basic color, untucked, sleeves rolled up the same and button them the same way. They also hold their drink the same and have the other hand in their pocket. I'll bet if one started to whistle, the other would too. :arf: :arf: Too funny.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Interbike stalking.... Hincapie and the Kona Boys.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Boonen's legs...


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

badjenny said:


> Boonen's legs...


Ooooohhh badjenny.....me likes :thumbsup:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I think I downloaded this pic here, last time we had a thread about hot guys...

It stinks that it's so hard to find good pics of DH/FR guys where you can, you know SEE them. You can find a bazillion cool action pics, but can't tell what they look like under all the gear...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

weimie said:


>


ahhh. Cipo.



rt


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

.....not that the roadie gear leaves much to the imagination anyway! But I agree, it's maddening, the lack of eye candy for us women.

Podium guys, what a brilliant idea!! Seriously, I can picture that being some pretty good incentive.....Cancellera kissing the winner like she was a cobblestone (had to steal these from the "Cancellera appreciation" thread):


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

*Canadian Cutie!*

Unconventional Canadian Cutie Geoff Kabush


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Funny, Boonen's buns don't match his legs. He needs to get his massages outside.


----------



## tigerwah (Jul 5, 2007)

Boonen is a genetic freak. Hell I'm a guy and even I can appreciate those legs. In a completely heterosexual way of course.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

The boys have caught on...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322783


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sure I've posted this one before, and I don't even remember anymore where it came from.


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

And of course, the ever popular ....

"Why Bike shorts should always be black"


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

okay, he might not be famous but he's my cutie


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

weimie said:


> okay, he might not be famous but he's my cutie


I'd agree with that :thumbsup:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Photos of significant others most certainly do count :thumbsup: We have to take what we can get around here!


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Tass Over Teakettle said:


> And of course, the ever popular ....
> 
> "Why Bike shorts should always be black"


I can never stop staring when this photo resurfaces.....


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dedication!*

Training even in the shower.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Tass Over Teakettle said:


> I'm sure I've posted this one before, and I don't even remember anymore where it came from.


Annie Leibovitz took it:
https://www.photoarts.com/bamart/html/leibovitz.html

The attached pic was probably copied from this URL:
https://www.whoa.org/charities/BooksfortheBarrios/prints/LanceArmstrong1mr.jpg


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Christine said:


> Photos of significant others most certainly do count :thumbsup: We have to take what we can get around here!


Well then, here's my handsome fella (and awesome personal bike mechanic).


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Two guys, one in hot pants, one in a skort - both with nylons - and some really nice biker legs...the Mandem strikes...rawr










Even francois couldn't keep his hands off.......


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice, a scruffy brunette but not too scruffy! I like those. {{{ahem}}} sorry if you post them they're fair game for commentary 

Can't see the next two, though.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Nothing like a little Google diligence to find some archives from the U & F site....


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Ah Fremont... which is where I got The Great Hair Butchery done because I figured I was unlikely to come out looking like a soccer mom from there.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

gee thanks Imps 

Handy Hint #17: putting nylons on first and shorts second, then racing for 2 hours may cause chafing in the crotchtal region.:yikes:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Handy Hint #17: putting nylons on first and shorts second, then racing for 2 hours may cause chafing in the crotchtal region.:yikes:


What some do for sex appeal...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What the........who let the parade through here?! 

:lol:

Okay, back to work. Or have we exhausted the world's supply of hot biker photos already?

:nonod:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Christine said:


> What the........who let the parade through here?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Jeez...no wonder why most guys avoid this place,no appreciation:nonod:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> Jeez...no wonder why most guys avoid this place,no appreciation:nonod:


thanks for the effort but...colorful, yes; hot, ??????????


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

formica said:


> thanks for the effort but...colorful, yes; hot, ??????????


Sure,everyone from the fat skinny short tall,commercial exploitation porn stars to real athletes to kids playin (both young and old) are represented in the mans equivalent of this thread and that is hot IMO.To only show sponsored athletes and polished models is repetitive and unerotic.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Great thread, Christine! If I'd had my wits about me I'd have taken some photos at MBO. Nothing like some local color. 

One of these years I'll buy the fly fisherman a bicycle.


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow...theres some good looking legs! Whoever they belong to must be a super-hot hunk!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> View attachment 282887


I must have been about 30 feet from that photographer, on the same side of the street. Ha, I almost got my picture in the hot biker thread. We've been thinking of doing a family "float" with the naked bicyclists, but we never get organized in time.


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

I like this thread. 

This is what I could find.......

mmmmmmmm..... Good!:thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Something old*


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Something new*


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Impy said:


> Two guys, one in hot pants, one in a skort - both with nylons - and some really nice biker legs...the Mandem strikes...rawr


That. is. so. hot.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

yoginasser said:


> Sure,everyone from the fat skinny short tall,commercial exploitation porn stars to real athletes to kids playin (both young and old) are represented in the mans equivalent of this thread and that is hot IMO.To only show sponsored athletes and polished models is repetitive and unerotic.


Oooh, that's niiiiice. :thumbsup:

gabrielle


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Doin' my part to help even up the score...


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

We should do a "hot significant other whos also a biker" thread! :thumbsup: 

LOL


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

presslab said:


> Doin' my part to help even up the score...


:yesnod:

gabrielle


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmm presslab......... I dunno......

:idea: I think what we need is another angle. Yeah, that's it.

:ciappa: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Approved!


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

*I appreciate*

this hot biker. Not only is he hot, he takes care of me and my bikes. Here we are at my race last weekend. Theres a thread about it right here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=323447


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

For you adventurous ladies out there,you are welcome to post pictures of yourselves in the mans thread anytime


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

MrsBungle said:


> We should do a "hot significant other whos also a biker" thread! :thumbsup:
> 
> LOL


Who said I wasn't single?  Self timer, baby. 

Thanks for the positive feedback all. :winker:


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

Dang!

I've been workin' too hard and not hangin' out here lately. My company will be assisting with the timing of the Tour of Missouri, so I'll need to make sure that my camera is handy!

Ahhhh, men in lycra.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Yummy Mick Hannah


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*mmmm...boys and bikes*

here is my partner in life and riding, we have many excellent adventures together and keep it good and silly. i love you rich! thanks for being my sexy bike mechanic. we're having a photo shoot later ala Banshee Boy. (your buns need to pose beside your Turner and you know it. yer dead sexy.:smilewinkgrin: )


----------



## FBkrISOu (Jan 25, 2007)

Way too cute RRB & G! Yes, I can vouch that G is a keeper!

BTW, congrats on the win last weekend!
M.


----------



## FBkrISOu (Jan 25, 2007)

uhhhh, nice bike... it's encouraging that there might be some hot and sweet biker-man for me out there.... doesn't that sound like a yummy chinese soup?


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

*Naked bike ride*

Here's my goofball SO on a ride last week. We had the trails to ourselves (at least we hope) to take a few fun pics.


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

HAHHAHAH!!

OH mygod thats freakin hilarious!!! Nice pic!!


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

*Clothes on*

I finally got him to put his clothes on


----------



## FBkrISOu (Jan 25, 2007)

Just checked the status of the 'dreamgirls' site:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322783

It was a bit disheartening to see that it had gotten over 22,800 visits, especially after I viewed its content. What do you all think about it?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

To me, there is nothing disheartening about guys liking women on bikes. All things considered, I think it's great, they are having fun and trying pretty hard to stay on theme. To me that's really sweet.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

FBkrISOu said:


> Just checked the status of the 'dreamgirls' site:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322783
> 
> It was a bit disheartening to see that it had gotten over 22,800 visits, especially after I viewed its content. What do you all think about it?


It's in a better spot to be seen by more people.


----------



## ailisa (May 25, 2006)

my contribution


----------



## ailisa (May 25, 2006)

..and a couple more


----------



## ailisa (May 25, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oooh liked the something old something new collection, thanks!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's a few for the ladies...

The greatest rider of all time was also a pretty handsome guy methinks...










And few have ever gone faster...


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

my balance, my support, my coach, my mechanic, my everything. it can only get better from here! cheers to many more adventures sexy pants!! :arf: :ihih: love ya! xoxox


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Mick, is he in fact Irish?! :thumbsup: 

Yeah the "dreamgirls" thread pisses me off b/c it was in response to *this* one. The point of which is that there's too much of THAT and not enough of THIS :madman: And I'm not opposed to cheesecake, just the sheer amount of it all over the damn place :madmax: 

I'm glad there's still some beefy shots coming in.........although my internet at home is down all week :bonk:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Why aren't pics of me here??

Well, I guess I'll have to try/work harder...   

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Christine said:


> Yeah the "dreamgirls" thread pisses me off b/c it was in response to *this* one. The point of which is that there's too much of THAT and not enough of THIS :madman: And I'm not opposed to cheesecake, just the sheer amount of it all over the damn place


We should feel sorry for those guys. The models draped on those bikes can't ride and the serious female riders aren't with the guys who posted their pictures. There's a great thread in Passion titled Ladies who rock. Check it out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=325036


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh, and here's my contribution. Check out the size of that thing! Tee hee hee.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Stumbled across this oldie but goodie....your favorite biking guy

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=788722&highlight=dating


----------



## Tumbl_ina (May 12, 2007)

*scary hot*


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Christine said:


> Hmm presslab......... I dunno......
> 
> :idea: I think what we need is another angle. Yeah, that's it.


That photo makes me crave peaches.

gabrielle


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Your avatar makes me crave fish.....ermen :arf:


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

*Fabian Cancellara*

Undoubtedly the hottest legs in the TDF. I saw this on Versus' site the day after he won stage 3 but couldn't find it again until yesterday. Gotta go take a cold shower now!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

oh my........right click.......save as............ :arf: 

Thanks! :thumbsup:

EDIT: I was talking about Cancellara's legs, but that recent pic of the local hunk.....might have to make room on the hard drive...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Been watching Drop In on Rip.tv...*

I've got a little man crush on Dylan Tremblay. It's just that I'd like to be him, you see, it has nothing to do with his easy smile...


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

dang, me too! don't use up all the cold water...sheesh.

:fans self:

gabrielle


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I've posted this pic before, but here is a local guy I adore.....


----------



## wyrdgirl (Sep 11, 2007)

More lance and matthew 









mmmm. yumm


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Random thought as the day's been WAY too long... I wonder what guys think if/when their pic shows up on a thread like this?


----------



## wyrdgirl (Sep 11, 2007)

that they are just eye candy?


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

verslowrdr said:


> Random thought as the day's been WAY too long... I wonder what guys think if/when their pic shows up on a thread like this?


Most guys would be flattered. But... Most guys won't submit themselves to "glamour shots" for fear their fragile ego might be crushed by the resulting criticism.

For example if I where to post this pic of some local guys and one of them found out they weren't up to your standards then he might get hurt feelings and cry and that would be a real shame.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

verslowrdr said:


> I wonder what guys think if/when their pic shows up on a thread like this?


Since my wife posted my pic in this thread, I guess I can answer. I certainly don't think I'm in the same league as the pro riders, but I don't mind. There are quite a few pics of me on various sites so one more doesn't bother me.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

I am so loving this thread!! I hope to make a contribution!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

2WD said:


> I am so loving this thread!! I hope to make a contribution!!


I hope to *BE* a contribution... But I'm not and my chances are slim...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Warp, I do love your avatar though!  

I'm hoping to get a decent-looking guy I know to pose with the fixie, but he's awfully stubborn. Especially when it comes to riding bikes- he's weird that way. ut: Need to get him drunk first, then pose him in the living room, I guess!


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Cato said:


> Undoubtedly the hottest legs in the TDF. I saw this on Versus' site the day after he won stage 3 but couldn't find it again until yesterday. Gotta go take a cold shower now!


I'm male and can appreciate the work it took to craft those legs. No need for the shower though.  He's a great rider as well.


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

*Tour of Missouri Men*

Ok, Ladies, as promised. Just a few shots of the men in lycra from the Tour of Missouri.

Alberto Contador (Tour de France winner) signs in:










Team Sparkasse signs in:









Hincapie and Leipheimer on the line - last time in Discovery kits.









And they're off:









Now, I just have to find time to take some shots of the MTB Men in my life...


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Love the hot shaved legs and backsides in #3. Thanks for the jollies!


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

I have just become a huge Hincapie fan! :thumbsup:


----------



## racergurl (Apr 19, 2004)

My goodness! You ladies are so naughty. Just might have to hang out in this forum more often!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> I've got a little man crush on Dylan Tremblay. It's just that I'd like to be him, you see, it has nothing to do with his easy smile...


Well, I've also been watching too much Drop In lately too. Tyler Klassen, mmmm. (on the left). For all the shirtlessness on Drop In, I can find a pic or video clip that I can link. Oh well.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, so he's not a cyclist... Portuguese soccer star Christiano Ronaldo. The new Becks?


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

This is sooooooooo my favorite thread!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

dang, check out those serratus. N I C E.


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey,
Does anybody have a scantilly clad picture of Ryan Leech, the sick sick sick trials rider? He is the hearthrob amont the girl riders I hang with!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

More Tom Boonen


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

I regret clicking on this thread.


----------



## FreeSoul87 (Jul 24, 2010)

QUOTE=Christine]So the guys on my local site started a "dreamgirls" thread, and I tried hijacking it with some beefcake on bikes.....but 1) the internet is woefully lacking in content and 2) the girls in my local group don't even have my back!!  It's like being a lone pirate.

I wouldn't be so opposed to cheesecake if we women had equal amounts of eye candy. It's a big pet peeve of mine. They even took down the fixie-guys-in-underwear website with only some remnants on other sites :sad:

I did find some of Matt McConnaghey and Lance shirtless on the beach, but those come out really small.

{{{sigh}}} well just thought I'd come in here for some like-minded company :smallviolin:[/QUOTE]

https://slowtwitch.com/images/glinks/articles/Kona08_bikes/craigalexander.jpg[


----------



## FreeSoul87 (Jul 24, 2010)

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3538/3637163097_e3d49e4e75.jpg

not the one on the left. Matthew Mcconaughey is like the definition of hot though!


----------



## FreeSoul87 (Jul 24, 2010)

Christine, I might be new but I am working my butt of to back you up. You are not the lone pirate, do not worry!

https://www.thecycler.net/photos/celebritybike3-w326h600.jpg


----------



## FreeSoul87 (Jul 24, 2010)

https://blogs.liverpoolecho.co.uk/acyclistslife/david%20beckham%20cycling.jpg

https://cdn.picapp.com/ftp/Images/7/a/6/1/Guy_Ritchie_cycling_e011.jpg

https://www.xfellow.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/mountainbiking.jpg


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

I, for one, am glad to see this thread revived.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Me, too. Here's a screenshot from a recent interview with Dave Zabriskie (posted on RBR, too )

Neigh!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Freesoul 87, hope you don't mind if I fixed your links.  You can right click an image, use the "save image location" command, and then use the image posting box, paste in the link in the box to get the image to show up instead of a link.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Me, too. Here's a screenshot from a recent interview with Dave Zabriskie (posted on RBR, too )
> 
> Neigh!


ooooo good find......:cornut:


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

I cant believe you all havent found this one yet!


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL at the red shorts. Lets stick with black


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Dayam!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I missed this thread!


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

supermoto said:


> I cant believe you all havent found this one yet!


Yum


----------



## MrsHaven (Aug 14, 2010)

I've only just joined, but had to add my choice - Ivan Basso. The boys all google his sister but he is a much bigger attraction to me. Made the TdF all the more worth watching.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's one I found on the Passion forum.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm nearing 50, and I don't know whether I'm hot or not, but I do ride. It's probably just the hat that makes my wife want to sit on my lap:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Almost 50? Jeez man either that picture is 20 years old, or you are my hero.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

leave it to women to create a thread hosting pictures of scantily clad young men. this is disrespectful of men everywhere. you must not have sons. you try and justify it by saying your helping us pay our way through college but....... ohhhhh ok. carry on......


----------



## KateMontana (Aug 18, 2010)

https://www.starcrossedcx.com/2010/08/jonathan-page-interview-on-cx-mag/


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> Almost 50? Jeez man either that picture is 20 years old, or you are my hero.


No, the picture is not 20 years old. I'm currently training for an off-road triathlon that I plan to do next month.


----------



## Shanonn (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a good pic of the hotness I ride with. ;-)


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

where is this? It looks a lot like the Black Hills (in South Dakota)


----------



## Shanonn (Oct 8, 2010)

annamagpie said:


> where is this? It looks a lot like the Black Hills (in South Dakota)


Mine? It's somewhere out here in CO, not really sure, this was before we were married.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

So I guess the Black Hills SD isn't the only place with pine trees and rocks 

(sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

How did we miss this one? Ironic that I found it on this site while doing a search on sexism...


----------



## KateMontana (Aug 18, 2010)

formica said:


> How did we miss this one? Ironic that I found it on this site while doing a search on sexism...


HELLO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

:lol: wimmen. I sort of got here by clicking from another thread  Keep it going, glad to see there are some cool biker chicks out there....


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

supermoto said:


> I cant believe you all havent found this one yet!


You know, every time I open this thread, I have to stop and stare at that one before I continue to scroll down. I'd hit that until double crown fell off.


----------



## lassiar (Nov 11, 2010)

:bluefrown: I feel like a total :bluefrown:


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

Why can't THAT one be in the Black Hills!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

lassiar, that is just WRONG.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

uh yeah, we don't go posting disturbing images of women to guys thread....


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Cipo loves his nudie shots!


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

One more (pure cheese)


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Nerdgirl said:


> Cipo loves his nudie shots!


Wow, so do I! :thumbsup:

gabrielle


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nerdgirl said:


> Cipo loves his nudie shots!


DAMN.

:thumbsup:


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

He's very shiny.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

A friend of mine who likes to have beer and ride wheelies on my bike with his shirt unbuttoned...


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

yoginasser said:


> Sure,everyone from the fat skinny short tall,commercial exploitation porn stars to real athletes to kids playin (both young and old) are represented in the mans equivalent of this thread and that is hot IMO.To only show sponsored athletes and polished models is repetitive and unerotic.
> 
> View attachment 283242


that right shoulder looks like its been separated... mine is ugly as sin now because of that :sad:


----------



## KC-Rides (Dec 27, 2010)

*Hot*



MrsHaven said:


> I've only just joined, but had to add my choice - Ivan Basso. The boys all google his sister but he is a much bigger attraction to me. Made the TdF all the more worth watching.


I admit i find this pic. very sexy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KC-Rides (Dec 27, 2010)

*the sexy one is the one you ride with*

i find it is sexy with more to the imagination.the one who rides with you,supports and teaches you.that is sexy !


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cavendish...


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

*Ah yes, white lycra.*

:eekster:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

From the Niner Forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=677042


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> From the Niner Forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=677042


I think I have some laundry to do.

gabrielle


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

what is the name of the guy that supermoto posted is he some gorgeous pro dh guy?
So. so.....Hot..
Niner guy is hot too, 
this thread rocks...


----------

